# R3000 CAAD4: Opinions?



## Ablumny (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi team 
New here. Been riding mountain bikes on the trails and occasionally commute to work, about 15 miles each way. The mtn bikes not so good for that so I'm hunting for a good road bike

I found a R3000 CAAD4. It's listed as more decked out then I require but I'm told the sum of parts are worth what he's asking. 

REAL NICE- HIGH END- MEN'S CANNONDALE- R-3000-CAAD 4 TRIATHLON BIKE

Looking for opinions
Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

Ablumny said:


> Hi team
> New here. Been riding mountain bikes on the trails and occasionally commute to work, about 15 miles each way. The mtn bikes not so good for that so I'm hunting for a good road bike
> 
> I found a R3000 CAAD4. It's listed as more decked out then I require but I'm told the sum of parts are worth what he's asking.
> ...


This could be the model of bike for sale, a 2000 model. 2000 Cannondale R3000 - BikePedia
I bought a 2001 model CAAD6 to get back into cycling, and it served me well for three years until I moved to a different frame. It really depends on the number of miles on the bike, and most importantly, _if it fits you_. Ride it before you buy.

Nine-speed component parts are getting harder to find, but still available if repairs are needed.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It's not a tri bike. It's a pretty old road bike.

The spec was good back then.. Personally I hated that 9-Spd shifter shape. Talking from experience.

It's a hard riding frame that won't take tires any bigger than what's already there.

If you were parting out - maybe.

As is for a commuter - no.


----------



## Ablumny (Jan 16, 2017)

Thx for the replies. I went to look at it and up close its very rough. Most aluminum parts were pitted and a couple of spots under the paint looked like rust was building up. He dropped the price to $500 but its not right for me. Appreciate the feedback


----------

